# Josef Van Wissem i recognised this man, he jesus incarnated, his music pls god



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Jozef Van Wissem i recognised this man, he jesus incarnated, his music pls god*

This is my statement , please mister Wissem do a concert in montreal one day, im a fan of your playing skill lute theorbos,on the plus side your buddy whit JimJarmush a cool guys , movie maker i respect for movie like Stranger than Paradise And that it

Ifeel like john the Battist saying this but is music is devoted to harmony,love,, tenderness, sweetness..Im not commiting blasphhemy the holy himself would agree or a holy figure ask dalai lama if Jozef vanWissem is a good soul, a kind peacefull man,, he will tell yyou , he not allow to lie, in is faith, im dead serieous.

Im a mystic, i know these thing , but i dont brag about , this sixth sense , ,,,, i was attack 3 time by the wwicked on (the devil himself and droogs of him) no lie , nnoo i wont to impress them, the sole truuth or reality, i have vivid clear recolection of these attack an date, i trium over the vile one whit hhelp from a benevolannt soul chriistic oor not angelic or not, the devil treaten to kill me,, im not in a psychosis , im not schizoprenic or think im special or have a secial role im your average guy, i dont belleiver in martian or hhorse crap yah klnow, but these satanic attack ooor behind me, now im bullet proof if he attack me hhe know he will have a serrieous payback of warlikes hordes oof angels afters him and dosen whant thhat trust me, im one whit the holy, i understand the saint trinity but wont explain it..Im a good christian, not a loony tune psychotic,, i suffer anxiety, anguish,, depression there are nohallucinations but i was a viictim of wwhitchraft 3 time i testified.

You dont beleive me fine,, you give me the benefit oof the douppt thanks i dont care to this point... i sssurvive this is what mather not glory of triumph over satan 3 timme, i wont push my luck into provocation not thhhat im scare but this is behind me, a real bad souvenir , truust me.


----------

